# He does have a backbone!



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I really thought that Cash would let Penny do anything, but tonight I found out that there is something he won't let her have. For Christmas my Dad got them each one of those huge rawhide bones (it's two feet long). I don't normally give them rawhide, so it's a new experience for them. Tonight I gave them each a bone, but Cash wanted both of them. He laid in between the two bones and if Penny came near him he would give her a low growl. At one point when Penny jumped off the couch, Cash jumped up and blocked her from getting near the bones. Penny gets away with everything - he will let her eat out of his food bowl, she can take any other toy away from him and you've all seen how she lounges all over him. Needless to say, the rawhides are going away - there's no need to cause unnecessary tension between these two!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

How interesting!!! That he would guard BOTH of the bones, don't you wish you could get inside their little brains??
He is so easy with everything else, yet he really took possesion of the two bones. 

When Pearl and Fergy have bones, they each get one, chew their own until bored and then trade off. However, frequently Pearl will gather up all the bits, and lay on them, or keep them in reach, and then Fergy is reluctant to take one. I am sure there must be some quiet guarding going on. If she has them all and isn't actively chewing one, I will take one and give it to Fergy. Fortunately they have never tussled over bones. Food bowls are a different matter.
I totally agree with your decision to eliminate the source of a potential problem. You never know what something like that could lead to.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

It's very interesting - she can take a kong out of his mouth while he's chewing on it, but he's crazy about these rawhides (not with me - he knows better than that  ). Now there are some hard feelings between these two, I think that Penny's feeling were hurt. They are currently sleeping in two different rooms which never happens around here! Before bed tonight I'll get them playing again, so they can make up. 

It's funny that Fergy and Pearl will share bones but not food - they are the opposite of my two.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I suppose its the novelty, he doesn't guard things he knows he'll see again, but these rawhides he knows he wont see very often (if ever again!), so they're too good for the puppy.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Lucy is my sweet push over of the dogs, but she will not let one of the other dogs take her bully stick.
June is my glutton and acts like she is just grooming the dog that has what she wants. She will even clean their ears. If they make one mistake, she snags what she wants and then runs off with it.
Sweet Lucy has wised up and will growl if June gets near her and her treat. June will just go lay down, and watch to see if she sets it down. I don't interfere, but do hand each dog the treat without putting them on the floor.
That would have been kind of hard with a 2 foot rawhide.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

When I give rawhides, I have one for each dog and then put an extra on the floor. Our younger lab will gather them all up in her mouth and go to her bed, put some down, but keep at least one in her mouth. Our poor little deprived Vizsla will howl and howl at her, but she won't give them up. The second she looks away, Bristol snatches up as many as she can - usually 2 - and runs away with them. Let the games begin! 

We also do have a schnauzer long-term house guest. (I would never claim this dog as mine) He is very food aggressive and growls as he is eating. Bristol will hop around his bowl until he gives up and lets her eat. 

The dynamics are so strange between them all.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

The dynamics between dogs are funny sometimes. I did forget to mention that Cash wasn't chewing on either of the raw hides, he just claimed them for his own and want to lay down next to them. When I came in the room he would lick them a little, but really had no interest in chewing on them - he just did not want Penny to have them - little stinker.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

CrazyCash said:


> The dynamics between dogs are funny sometimes. I did forget to mention that Cash wasn't chewing on either of the raw hides, he just claimed them for his own and want to lay down next to them. When I came in the room he would lick them a little, but really had no interest in chewing on them - he just did not want Penny to have them - little stinker.


My chow is the same way. She's never been a big chewer, but she likes the occasional bully stick. For Christmas I got her a 2 ft long one. She was so worried the other dogs would take it that she just carried it around, but by the end so she kept running into things and tripping over it. I had to take it away from her just so she wouldn't stress while guarding it. :


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

These dogs are so entertaining to watch. Each with their own personalities. My Cash loves to take his outside. Prance around with it, and flip it in the air. Lay and sun with it between his front legs.
The bad part is if June has finished hers, see will slyly be on watch. Let a squirrel run across the fence and Cash is on chase. He returns to his sunny spot to find the bully stick has disappeared. He will search for it for a few minutes, and then come to me and woof.
I have gotten to where I cut his bully sticks in half. That way he at lease gets to have part of one.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I am lucky the two dogs don't squabble over treats/chews, there is one chew I give Fergy, but not Pearl, very hard formed rawhide. He will chew it for days, she eats it in 20 min, I don't think that is healthy for her, so she just doesn't get them at all. Often if I am not paying attention to Mr. F he will take his out and bury it, and bring it back in a few days, or so later...joy!! Fergy plays what I call the "Tom Sewyer" game... If Pearl has something he wants ( and if she has it, he wants it) he will find something to entice her away, and then he jumps in and takes what she had. She usually doesn't care.
Food on the other hand, she is not tolerant about. I feed Pearl in the Laundry room and Fergy elsewhere. He can not even pick up a stray kibble in her space... She gets really ugly!! He know it, and respects the rules she has set up... go figure.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Funny thing is I saw the subject line and I knew the "he" was in reference to Cash!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

mlwindc - I was beginning to wonder if Cash was ever going to put his foot down (pun intended  ) with Penny. He lets her get away with soooo much!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

The lovers spat from last night is over and all is right with the world again!


----------

